# new mini bonet!!



## leon hesketh (Apr 27, 2007)

hey guys!!

i have recently crashed into the back of some guy damaging my bonnet and grill!!

i have searched every were on google for a new bonnet and had no luck! and all i can find on e bay are ones that have already been damaged!!

if any one could possiably point me in the right direction for purchasing a new one i would be greatfull!!

Thanks!

Leon:thumbup:


----------

